# Holics ROM Installation Issue



## calikevin (Jun 28, 2012)

Not getting much help in the thread for the ROM over at xda, figured I'd ask about it here since there are so many brilliant minds over here.

I've followed the installation directions to a T and I am S-OFF so it should be a breeze but I am consistently getting the assert failed: write_raw_image("/tmp/newboot.img","boot") message... I've tried putting the ROM on the base of my internal and external SD with no luck. Any idea what may be causing this? I really want to check this ROM out, any help greatly appreciated, thanks!


----------



## synergy (May 10, 2012)

calikevin said:


> Not getting much help in the thread for the ROM over at xda, figured I'd ask about it here since there are so many brilliant minds over here.
> 
> I've followed the installation directions to a T and I am S-OFF so it should be a breeze but I am consistently getting the assert failed: write_raw_image("/tmp/newboot.img","boot") message... I've tried putting the ROM on the base of my internal and external SD with no luck. Any idea what may be causing this? I really want to check this ROM out, any help greatly appreciated, thanks!


Are you on CWM6 getting that error?


----------



## calikevin (Jun 28, 2012)

Actually yes synergy, and just for shits and giggles I flashed TWRP 2.2 again and it worked first time no issues... For whatever reason, CWM isn't compatible with Holics.


----------



## kevsthabest (Apr 28, 2012)

There's a bug that's been patches upstream. It should be fixed in the next build (according to our regional genius )

Sent from my De-Sensed HTC Vivid using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Aus_azn (May 10, 2012)

calikevin said:


> Actually yes synergy, and just for shits and giggles I flashed TWRP 2.2 again and it worked first time no issues... For whatever reason, CWM isn't compatible with Holics.


Expanding on Kev's post a little bit, you should have no trouble flashing ROMs or the like. CWM6 only has a bug flashing kernels right now.

Well, that, and using USB Mass Storage from recovery.


----------



## calikevin (Jun 28, 2012)

Aus_azn said:


> Expanding on Kev's post a little bit, you should have no trouble flashing ROMs or the like. CWM6 only has a bug flashing kernels right now.
> 
> Well, that, and using USB Mass Storage from recovery.


What's really wierd is that the installation went fine until it tries to do Holics kernel, then that error comes up... So I figured flashing a new kernel (KB) would do the trick, but it just boot looped into recovery.

Before rebooting though, it gave me a message stating that super user might have been lost also and if I wanted to try and repair it.. didn't seem to make a difference either way though.


----------



## kevsthabest (Apr 28, 2012)

Best fix would be to fastboot flash boot boot.img from the holics from on the computer or use an alternate rom until we get that issue fixed. I'll get on synergy's ass to build the new recovery








I would do it but I don't have a environment to build it properly yet.

Sent from my De-Sensed HTC Vivid using Tapatalk 2


----------

